
FastBDT: Fast stochastic gradient-boosted decision trees - patcallier
http://arxiv.org/abs/1609.06119
======
T-A
Code:
[https://github.com/thomaskeck/FastBDT](https://github.com/thomaskeck/FastBDT)

